# aftco butts



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

looking for ub 1 aftco butts

straight or bent


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

silver if possible


----------



## suppo (May 24, 2010)

got a ub-4 black and unused w/ferrule. suppo


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

pm me with price,,,,,,,,,,,,,bill


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

trying to put together39 pound tackle

other small butts are acceptable


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I believe I have one I can give you. PM me and we can set it up.


----------

